# Newbie Q: What tax form(s) does Uber/Lyft send you at the end of the year?



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

I just started Uber/Lyft in early January 2019, never did any in 2018. So I never got any of the usual pay statements, tax forms etc. this tax season.

What does Uber/Lyft send you? W-2 form? 1099s? Summary of rides? etc.?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

If you gross over 20k in the year and/or make 600 in rewards you will get a 1099.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Hornplayer said:


> I just started Uber/Lyft in early January 2019, never did any in 2018. So I never got any of the usual pay statements, tax forms etc. this tax season.
> 
> What does Uber/Lyft send you? W-2 form? 1099s? Summary of rides? etc.?


1099k if you do over 20k in passenger rides. 1099misc if you get over $600 in non passenger money. Otherwise, you will just get your tax year summary.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

They don't send you anything. But you can download a 1099 from them.


----------

